# Brand new FW-190 A8/N



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't know if you guys know about the company Flug Werk GmBH, but they have built a brand new FW-190 A8/N, and they can make these to order for those who can afford them. They also can make the P-51/T-51 and do restoration work. These aircraft are built from original blue prints and are built utilizing current technology. Flug Werk GmbH Germany Check it out. Being a big fan of the FW-190, I like the idea of some day being able to own one. Argument of original versus current production model... I'd go with something with current technology built into it (yeah, it's not like one can go out and just find an original FW-190 for sale that is airworthy). I guess one can liken this group to the dynacorn guys who are into making reproduction chassis of the 68/69 Camaro with modern technology. It's great to be living in the present!


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2007)

do not be surprised that after they produce another 10-11 that you will see them in films at some stage


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

Put me up for a D and Ta 152H-1.....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2007)

But I would like to have the one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

Just the ONE Wurger?


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 9, 2007)

I read that the first one this company produced is heavily featured in a Finnish film that is debuting later this year.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Just the ONE Wurger?



No, if it would be possible I would like to have a squadron.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 9, 2007)

and I'd probably want a squadron of P-51's to face-off against your 190's, Wurger.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2007)

Children, children.......


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 11, 2007)

Wurger, then, after we've shot down each other's remaining planes, you and me would have an air-to-air duel, preferably over Berlin! Who would win?


----------



## timshatz (Jun 11, 2007)

Anybody have any idea what they cost? I'm guessing 2 million USD.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

I can not remember what the exact figure was. I sent an email to the company and I believe it was 500,000 Euros for a basic kit.


----------



## Erich (Jun 11, 2007)

actually their designation of their a/c is stupid really........ A-8/N

the N was used for Neptun FuG 217 and 218 fitted on 190's in JG 300 and NJGr 10 during 43 and early 44.

well just thought I would throw in a rash comment as it is turning out to be quite a day ......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

I belive the N could stand for "Neu" as in New.
Not sure though.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 11, 2007)

500K for an FW-190?! That's not a bad price. I guess that doesn't include the engine. Still, sounds like you could get in one, brand new, for under a million. When you're getting 60 year old P51s for 1-2 million, that looks pretty good.


----------



## Erich (Jun 11, 2007)

Adler that is exactly what is stands for ................ now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

timshatz said:


> 500K for an FW-190?! That's not a bad price. I guess that doesn't include the engine. Still, sounds like you could get in one, brand new, for under a million. When you're getting 60 year old P51s for 1-2 million, that looks pretty good.



If I recall and I could be wrong because I emailed them back in 2005 and dont have the response anymore but the 500K is Euro which aprox 657K in US Dollars at the moment. 

The 500K was just a basic kit and you had to put it together yourself and I dont think it included the engine.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 11, 2007)

That's still pretty good. But strictly from a indealistic perspective. I don't think I'd trust anything I put together to fly in. 

Even my balsawood jobbies when I was a kid were suicide barrels.


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 11, 2007)

man it must be nice to have money......


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 12, 2007)

A Porsche Carrera GT3 or a Flug Werks FW-190? Hmmm... The FW-190 sounds nicer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2007)

I deffinatly take the 190 since I would never buy the overpriced Carrera.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2007)

Same here. Even if it is a replica it would be a great asset to own and fly around.


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 12, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Same here. Even if it is a replica it would be a great asset to own and fly around.



I would probably call it "new production" instead of replica, since they say they are building these from orginal blueprints. I am sure this is a point that would be argued since the serial number is really what makes something truly authentic. Even if there was a slim chance of owning a WW2 era FW-190, I think I would opt for the Flug Werk version, since we're talking of new/current technology and materials. Airplanes are meant to flown, just like cars are meant to be driven.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2007)

Where in the Middle East are you? Crewed Blackhawks out of Tikrit, Iraq for 14 months.


----------



## Hornet_Driver (Jun 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where in the Middle East are you? Crewed Blackhawks out of Tikrit, Iraq for 14 months.



Currently in Bahrain attached to NAVCENT staff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Ah I had a buddy in the Navy based over in Bahrain several years ago until they transferred him to Bahgdad, now he is back in the States again.

Ive made it to Iraq, Kuwait, Quatar, and Turkey but never to Bahrain. My friend actually enjoyed it there, atleast so he says.


----------

